# Pulsatile Tinnitus - constant 'whooshing' sound in ear



## HeatherB

Anyone familiar with this condition? I am looking for input on any possible more natural solutions. I don't really know if there are ANY solutions, but I keep hoping there will be some natural way to resolve it and be done with it.

Pulsatile tinnitus is a whooshing sound in the ear, very much as though (and perhaps it is) you're hearing your own heartbeat. For me, I can't really hear it in noisy situations, but I can still feel a sort of pressure in the ear. At night, when the house is quieter, it drives me NUTS.

It started after a pretty severe upper respiratory infection (bad enough that when swine flu was "discovered" a month or so later I seriously considered that I may have had it - though in reality swine flu turned out by most accounts to not be as bad as the infection I had). I had immense pain in my ear and painful throat, plus all the usual URI stuff. I tried everything natural I could and finally saw a GP and got abx. I got better by the end of the week or ten days of abx, but a week later, it was back. I did NOT go back for more abx, and it came and went, came and went with this horrible ear pain and typically related throat pain. I finally kicked it for good after my chiro recommended doubling up on zinc and vitamin A.

But, I'm left with this incessant whooshing sound. I can make it stop if I tilt my head to the side that's affected, or if I'm wearing earplugs (which I do nightly b/c my DH snores and I'm a fairly light sleeper), or plug the ear with a finger, or press on my neck below my ear. I know it can be caused by blood pressure issues, but my BP has been fine. So I suspect it is the result of this infection, either damaging the ear or residual fluid still there, maybe?

I have had my chiro try to adjust the ear but nothing happens. I'm not sure if it's just not needing adjustment, or is super stuck? I think it's the former as she's never recommended further treatment.

I have considered seeing an osteopath who does manipulation. I am also (finally) slated to go see a GP on Thursday, because I can't cope with this much longer. I figured I'd start there before seeing an ENT, at least. I don't have a relationship with a GP at this point, so I've been hesitant to go in.

Is it worth seeing an osteopath? Are there other things I can do? I have had friends recommend candling but it is NOT a wax issue. I do have chronic sinus issues, but that's the story of my life... and I've never had this before.

I very much appreciate any input! Thanks!


----------



## Arianwen1174

Subbing to see what suggestions people have. Tinnitus really sucks!!! Hope it goes away for you soon. Sorry I have no answers for you!


----------



## tanyalynn

Regular tinnitus is sometimes caused by getting low in B12, and sublingual B12 (not cyanocobalamin, probably either methyl or hydroxycobalamin) would be the thing to do. Plenty of times I've seen the kids get low in nutrients due to an illness, but I'm not sure if the kind of tinnitus you're describing falls into that category.


----------



## KatWrangler

Personally I would go see an Otolaryngologist. I think you should find out exactly what is causing it. Read the quote below.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tinnitus

Quote:

Tinnitus is not a disease; but a symptom resulting from a range of underlying causes that can include: ear infections, foreign objects or wax in the ear, nose allergies that prevent (or induce) fluid drain and cause wax build-up. Tinnitus can also be caused by natural hearing impairment (as in aging), as a side-effect of some medications, and as a side-effect of genetic (congenital) hearing loss. However, the most common cause for tinnitus is noise-induced hearing loss.
This has some excellent info too.

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/tinnitus/DS00365

They have some suggestions for using white noise.

Having said that, I still think you need to find out exactly what is causing it.


----------



## sarahdavida

This sounds very similar to what I´ve been dealing with ever since having my first sinus infection starting in January, 2005 and to make a long story short, what I have is a blocked Eustachian Tube - a complication stemming from a prolonged sever sinus infection. I was delayed a couple weeks in getting treatment simply because I didn´t know what it was because I never had one before - dizziness and an excruciating headache.

Finally someone told me, you probably have a sinus infection and need to go to the doctor. He prescribed a combo. of mucinex, and a low dose steroid treatment and a nasal spray. I did everything but the steroid because it freaked me out, but it didn´t kick it, so I finally went ahead and did the steroid treatment (5 days) and that finally did it, but I was left with the pressure/noise in my right ear.

After a LONG time - months and months (we were moving and it always passed me by), I finally saw an otolaryngologist and he determined that I had a *blocked eustachian tube* that never opened up after the infection - and that this sometimes happens after a prolonged, severe infection.

I had always had this symptom - you know, when you get sick and your ears get blocked, etc...but then you get better and they open up. Well, this time it didn´t open up on my right side.

He said I could try another round of treatment, but that after such a long time, it was doubtful it would open up again. He also said that there is a small procedure to place a tube in the eustachian tube to open it up again and, therefore, get rid of the sound.

I spoke to my sister-in-law who is a pediatric otolaryngologist at Mass Eye and Ear and she said "NO WAY!" You should NEVER try to fool around with the eustachian tube like that and that most Otolarygologists wouldn´t even do that procedure.

However, she did say there is a procedure to install a tube in the EAR DRUM that would be MUCH safer and, at least, get rid of the annoying sound (that might have been what he had said - we live in Peru now and it was in Spanish, so I might have missed that detail).

When I finally figured all this out I was pregnant and am still BFing, so I haven´t done anything about it, but it is still there - over 5 yrs. later. It´s much worse when I have seasonal allergy issues and obviously more noticeable/present when I lie down on that side. I am consantly holding my nose and blowing to aleviate the pressure. I´m definitely bummed out about it and hope I can get the procedure eventually to get rid of that noise.

But yes, this is definitely something you should see and Otolaryngologist for.


----------



## ASusan

Seems like there is lots of good advice here.

I would say that candling can help even if it's not a wax issue, because the heat will have a drawing/drying effect. I had reductions in ear pressure (following ear infection/burst drum) when I candled. Be careful, though. I did burn the carpet ($75 repair) because DH, who was supposed to be watching the candle, was engrossed in Family Guy.


----------



## KatWrangler

I forgot to mention I have had popping in my ears for several years now. Started after an ear infection in my left. Then I had an ear infection in the right and got the popping in that ear too.







It is so annoying!

Anyhow, I finally decided to see an ENT a month ago. He said it's related to my allergies. So they did allergy testing and yes I do have alot of allergies. He wanted to start me on STIM but I cut and ran. I didn't like this Doctor at all.









So yesterday I took my allergy results and hearing test to an Otolaryngologist. LOVE HER!







She took alot of time and looked in my nose (after doing an anthesia). She seems to think it is related to my allergys but wants to try other things first (two different nasal sprays and saline rinse 2 times a day). Then she wants to see me in a month to re-evaluate everything.


----------



## HeatherB

Thanks for the input! I really appreciate it.

I think I'm going to go to the GP (it's cheap), and see if they see anything notable. I am planning to see the osteopath, who says she thinks from my description that it is more structural (it is definitely NOT a hearing issue). It's NOT cheap, but it might work and is certainly non-invasive. If none of that affords me answers, I will find an otolaryngologist.









Thanks!


----------



## HeatherB

Well, I saw a nice GP today. I am NOT crazy.









She had a hard time telling what all is actually wrong (as I expected), but there ARE obvious signs of an issue.







Likely unrelated is a bit of otitis externa (infection in the outer canal, close to the tympanic membrane). Apparently the tympanic membrane on that side is also "sucked in" a bit, which she said can happen when there's fluid that dries up, basically. Typically, they'd use steroids to fix it. But, um, not now.







She does think there may be some fluid behind it, too. She tested my hearing and it's a bit off on that side compared to the other. With one thing and another, she did suggest there may be an issue with the eustachian tube. When she used a tuning fork to test hearing and placed it behind the ear, it actually felt really good! Almost like it was loosening things up.









Anyway, she had nothing to offer as far as treatment (other than abx drops for outer ear, but I'm going to try natural stuff first), but recommended exploring other modalities. So I think I'll go see the osteopath who does manipulation and see if that will help.

At least, I know I'm not crazy. It's not wax (I have basically none, she said, as I suspected), there's no tumor, and there IS something up with it. Now we just find the person who can fix it.


----------



## Arianwen1174

Glad you got some answers and can work on fixing the issue. And nope, you're not crazy!


----------



## sarahdavida

Good luck! It sounds like you´ve found a really good GP, anyway...


----------



## FoxintheSnow

I had this about a year ago and saw an ENT. She said it was stress related. It made me nuts! I couldnt sleep. Masking it really helps, sleeping with a fan on, things like that. Mine went away as mysteriously as it started. Make sure you don't concentrate on it. That makes it worse. All I heard for days was woosh woosh woosh


----------



## Arianwen1174

Yep, masking can really help. One issue I have is a constant high pitched squeal in my head, which sounds soooo loud when it's quiet at night. WhenI can't stand it I use the TV but think I'll start using a fan instead.

Hugs to everyone with this dratted issue!


----------



## wolverinegal

Any updates? I too suffer from Pulsatile Tinnitus and have been to every dr out there! It's suspected I have a narrowing of a vein in my neck, but no one knows for sure. Regardless, the whooshing drives me nuts and some days it's unbearable. Like you, if I turn my head a certain way or hold my neck under the ear, the sound disappears. When stormy weather is approaching or if it's humid, the sound is even worse. Any update def appreciated!


----------



## sarahdavida

Hi there-

Well, yes, what you said I found to be true. After finally going back to the ENT for other things, I mentioned it and he told me that it was not that my Eustacian tube was permanently blocked, but that the sound was coming from my vein that was just close to that spot. It goes away when I put my hand over the vein, too, and yes, worse when humid or congested. For me, the city I live in doesn´t help - Lima, Peru - one of the MOST humid places possible (not the cleanest air either).

I have found that time (lots - it´s been 6 years) has improved things a bit. Getting a handle on a lot of allergy/sinus issues that went unattended for a while has also helped. One really bad infection started everything, so after that my sinuses have remained very sensitive and get blocked easily now (again, living in Lima really doesn´t help).

Additionally, I started seeing someone that does biomagnetism, craniosacral therapy and flower essences. I started seeing him for other health issues and the therapy helped unbelievably - not only for those - but I eventually started to notice my allergy/sinus issues were improving greatly - and therefore the wooshing sound become far less prominent. If you can find someone that does biomagnesitsm, I highly recommend it - for ANY reason. It has been impressively effective for me in many ways.

The sound is still there from time to time, but most of the time I don´t notice it. That one sinus infection just set everything off and I don´t expect it to magically disappear completely anytime soon, unfortunately.


----------



## wolverinegal

What exactly is biomagnetism? I'm intrigued (and desperate!)

I can't believe that a sinus infection could set off such a sound for so long - i'm very prone to sinus infections. But because of the link with the vein, it's just been assumed that's what is causing mine. Since surgery isn't an option, I'm desperate for an alternative!

Thanks. Any more help would be awesome. Know of anyone in New York/New Jersey who might practice biomagnetism? Maybe your practitioner can recommend someone?

Thanks


----------



## sarahdavida

Well, this is probably not the best definition, but biomagnetism is basically a form of magnet therapy. The practitionar gets a sense of certain parts of your body that need attention and then places certain magnets on specific points in order to detoxify the circulatory system so that the immune system can function at its optimum level. All I know is it has worked for me immensely!

I have actually had a hard time finding practitioners in the States (when I recommended it to others). They definitely aren´t listed like yoga or reiki practitioners. I am going to ask my guy if he knows how I could find someone there. I would imagine the NY/NJ would be a likely place to find people who do it. Other than that, I´d start asking around - maybe at alternative health care centers...even if they don´t do it, maybe someone knows someone who does?

As far as the sinus infection goes, the sound is basically something I´ve always had whenever I got sick and congested, then I would get better and it would go away. But after the very prolonged and sever infection, I realized it just never went away...definitely a bummer. I first got told the eustacian tube was blocked but then the other ENT said it was the vein. If you are prone to sinus infections, maybe you are never fully getting decongested. I know it´s been an issue for me ever since. When I started taking Allegra for a bit I noticed a BIG difference and the wooshing noise became less and less. SoI guess the sinus infection set off an extra sensitivity in the whole sinus area - and because of the location of the vein, the sound hasn´t fully disappeared as it used to before I ever had any sinus issues at all (hope that all makes sense).

I´ll get back to you if I hear anything about biomagnetism practitioners...


----------



## subtlycrunchy

Tinnitus in women may be related to menopause and other hormonal imbalances! *Tinnitus* and women's hearing in menopause

http://www.womentowomen.com/womenshealth/tinnitus-hearing-noiseinears.aspx


----------



## sarahdavida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sarahdavida*
> 
> I´ll get back to you if I hear anything about biomagnetism practitioners...


UPDATE

OK. Well, I asked my practitioner about people in the USA who do biomagnetism and he said the doctor who invented it has just started trying to get a Visa to do training in the USA (he is Mexican). So, that is why I´ve had so much trouble finding someone there - there isn´t anyone (seemingly)! Unbelievable - I never would have figured that.

My next suggestion would be Reiki, if you can find a very good practitioner. I didn´t have experience with Reiki for this issue, but for others it was also impressively effective (recurerent mastitis and breastfeeding issues, lingering back issues after an epidural and just being sick a lot, in general). And to reiterrate, any allergy/sinus issues you can get under control would definitely help to ease the problem.

Good luck!


----------



## yastan

I have the exact same problem!!!! I've had it for over a year and a half, it started after a upper respiratory infection and a round of antibiotics. I also either tilt my head or hold my finger to my neck so I can stop the swooshing and enjoy a movie or have a conversation that is hopefully not held at a place with a lot of backround noise!! I have now seen a ENT, Ophthalmologist and a Neurologist who has made me take every test on earth!!! They think it could be Pseudo tumor cerebri but I don't fit any of the criteria. I'm not over weight, I don't get headaches, not dizzy and have no vision loss. So after hearing test that I passed, vision test that I killed, CT scan with contrast that I had an allergic reaction to, MRI that came out clear my neurologist want's me to get an MRV and blood work. If you find out what it is tell me PLEASE! It would save me a lot of time and money lol! Good luck...


----------



## HeatherB

yastan, that sounds so very much like me! Though yours may be louder. It is so annoying.







It comes and goes in intensity - getting more intense with any upper respiratory infection. So I really do feel that mine is a blockage or inflammation of the eustachian tube. Have your eustachian tubes been looked at, specifically? I'm assuming so, but I'm not sure just how much they can really "view" them, you know?

The pseudo tumor cerebri proposal is interesting. I was diagnosed with pseudo tumor when I was maybe 13 or 14 because I have constant headaches of unknown origin that aren't affected by any medication or treatment we tried. So I finally got tagged with psuedo tumor. But doesn't that mean, basically, "symptoms of a tumor [which can do bazillion things] but no evidence of an actual tumor?" It seems like something of a catch-all. At any rate, I had NO issues like this until, like you, I had a significant upper respiratory infection, for which I took abx but found them to be minimally effective.

I think my hearing may actually be getting worse. It is certainly impacted by the noise, and a rudimentary hearing exam at a GP's office did confirm somewhat less ability in that ear. I wish I had some good idea of whom to talk to about it! I may go see an ENT soon just to get his opinion since he'll be in-network and not expensive.

Let me know if you find out anything more or find relief! The idea of living with this for another 50 years is a bit much.


----------



## cmurphy

Hi:

The "whooshing" sound in the ears is apparently a common condition, more especially in older people. What I have been told is that it is caused by the "atmosphere" in the ear canal along with tiny hairs in the ear canals.

I have the condition myself, and it sort of comes and goes. I think it is somewhat akin to the "sound of the sea" that one experiences when he hold a sea shell to his ear. Actually, anything works here -- a cup or a drinking glass will produce the same results.

From my experience, one can TEMPORARILY stop the "whooshing" sound by sort of replacing the "atmosphere" in the ear canal. Here you simply blow warm air into the ears with a hair dryer. Use the dryer in the same way you would use it to dry your hair -- hold it at about the same distance and move it around as if drying your hair.

I don't know if this will work for you, and the sound will come back after a while. However, it might help you get to sleep -- generally enough time for this.

I first experienced the problem about this time last year. I checked with my doctor who said nothing could be done and to simply watch TV or something. Nevertheless, he sent me to an ear specialist and my ears were perfect for my age (70). He said the same thing as my doctor -- atmosphere in the ear canal along with tiny hairs.

After watching CNN about the young girl who came up with a simple solution to the "phantom pain" condition is soldiers (i.e., pain in a limb that has been amputated) I reasoned that there might be a simply solution to the "whooshing" problem. The girl discovered that if heat were applied to the end of the limb, then the message to the brain by the nerve endings at that point was simply "heat" and not sort of "confusion" that was interpreted as pain. She has subsequently applied for a patent for a heating device for use in artificial limbs so the soldier can be mobile.

Anyway, when my "whooshing" got very bad the other night while watching TV, I decided to see what would happen if I shot warm air into my ears. I had actually thought about this several times, but wrote it off as "ridiculous." To my astonishment, when I turned off the hair dryer the "whooshing" had ceased. I went to bed and slept with no problems. The "whoosing" did come back the next day, so I used the hair dryer several times.

As I say, it may not work for you, but there is no harm I can see in trying it.


----------



## BJames

OMG!! I am having the same issues and thought I was going crazy. Yeah it sounds like my heart pulse and I would like to know if there are any home remedies I could use. It is so annoying. Glad to know that I'm not alone. Any suggestions anyone, please. Thank you.


----------



## BJames

Oh I have to try that tonight. Anything is better than that annoying sound. Thnx


----------



## Cuquies Lambert

I have the same problem with my left ear, for about a year now, the first temporary treatment that I got is luke warm mineral oil in ear and put cotton in ear for the night, it blocks the whooshing sound, ask your Dr. to listen with a Stethoscope behind your ear, if the Dr. can hear the whooshing sound that is how my dr. found out that I have a Dissecting left Carotid artery, you can check it out on line, it requiers a small surgery, and it gets rid of the noise for ever.


----------



## Cuquies Lambert

P.S. On line check Washingtonpost.Medical Mysteries that nois was not tinnitus.


----------



## HeatherB

Thanks for the input! I need to look into this again.


----------



## amber27

omg I have the same thing. yes, it drives me nuts especially at night......have you found anything on how to cure it yet?

thanx, Amber


----------



## jasmine33

Hi Everyone, i'm new here. I just got back from the doctor. Like u guys, i got a very bad swosshing at my right ear that sometimes very annoying and it make me so sleepy at day time coz at night time it disturbed me. But sometimes it goes away and when i'm stress it comes back.

At first i got respiratory problem so i was x-ray and all is normal...cough and flu was gone and then suddenly i can hear a swooshing at my right ear...my pillow is uncomfortable and this all this swooshing. Then after a month my neck is on pain and then this is the worst after a few more weeks my left wrist and thumb are on pain and swollen that goes up to my back neck with matching swoshing sound so eventually i did go to my very good doctor. He explains to me what's happening.

"Your neck is hurt by bad posture while u asleep because of ur pillow, the nerves around ur ear and the stress causing that sound and that same neck nerves that goes the way down to ur thumb are causing ur tendon to hurt(tenosynovitis)". He gave me medicines and i'll be back after four days, that kinds of medicine are for nerves so i'll write here again after 8 days, we will see what's the effect of that medicine, if it work out i'll share u guys the medicine name and u can show to ur doctors if u can drink that coz it needs doctor's sign before u can buy. I am so sure that swosshing sound is from nerves.


----------



## jasmine33

that's funny, i've been drinking the med for 2 days now, both days i got swooshing but both just last 1min and very little sound of swooshing only...2 more days and i'll post again


----------



## rajasthan

this condition is known as deficient kidney yin in chinese medicine. acupuncture may be helpful and at least through pulse diagnosis one would get a more accurate diagnosis.

the condition is aggravated by stress.


----------



## Hiba Nadeem

this is exactly what i am facing for more than a month now.as i am typing i can hear whoosh whoosh whoosh.The ENT told me to ignore it.i have to take nasal drops and a syrup.They spoke about a tube being blocked which needs to open.

i am so depressed by this I just want it to go :'(


----------



## Ethelpea

I too had some sort of lung infection for a few weeks and finally took antibiotics to clear it. I have had significant hearing loss and tinnitis for weeks now since stopping the abx. I attributed it to the ototoxic effect of the abx (z pak). I don't know if it will resolve on its own or not, so far, it isn't.


----------



## Bruce Lungren

You just described my experience perfectly. Three weeks of sore throat, sinitus, and following that, a flare-up of asthma (as usually happens when i get a respiratory infection). Now i have whooshing... freaked me out at first so i checked my BP. It's ok. Now that i know i'm not insane, i'll continue researching...

THanks


----------



## kazzoom

I have the exact same thing with the wooshing and it's diving me nuts!!


----------



## pek64

Unexplained headaches and tinnitus can be symptoms of food allergies/intolerances. Sometimes a food-symptom log or diary can help pinpoint the problem. Other times an elimination diet works better. Keep searching for the cause.


----------



## katherinej

I have had a swooshing sound in my right ear for over 2 years now since I had a heart ablation. I just went and saw a neurologist recommended by my hearth doctor. I went to see the neurologist and the doctor determined that I had peripheral vertigo, which made sense because of the dizziness I get when I lay down or just walking i would loose my balance, So I started physical therapy and they said that I have crystals on the inside of my ears that have attached themselves to the end of the little hairs inside my ears which make me dizzy. I was hoping that the swooshing noise in my ears would go away since I am not as dizzy as I was. I do hear it most at night when I lay down to go to sleep and it does drive me crazy.

If you find out what is causing this please let me know as well, I am going to continue my PT exercises and hopefully it will eventually help the noise.


----------



## meandk0610

Mine seems to be stress-related, I think. ENT told me now sign of tumor or ablation (on right side) and nothing on MRI. The right side was checked years ago. I now get it on the left side also. I have low blood pressure from adrenal fatigue caused by long-term PTSD. I also notice it more when I'm stressing about money, which has been constant over the past year.

I use the sleep timer with the tv to fall asleep.


----------



## Peribear

Wow. These stories echo my own so closely. I also had a horrible upper respiratory virus of some variety (it lasted about a month) wherein I acquired the whooshing sound in my ear when I tilt my head to the side and the infernal sound of my heartbeat when my head is in certain positions. Saw an ENT who does not believe it is a vascular problem because the problem is positional. He thought it was the result of the virus or, possibly TMJ. Basically, there is nothing anyone can do for me from what I understand. I just pray it eventually will go away, but I am feeling none too encouraged by the previous posts.


----------



## spiralpk

Hi All, 
I had very similar issues which drove me to insanity. It has pretty much gone now except for the odd 20 second episode every now and then. I had the whooshing in my left ear and no matter what I did could not releive it. I went to and ENT specialist, had my ears cleaned, went for a CT Scan and an MRI of both my brain and neck. I went to chiro, osteo and regular massage to try and find a solution. All which cost a bomb and never came up with anything. In the end the ENT specialist's advice was to "try not think about it" which was very difficult as it broke my concentration at work and made me feel nauseas. On top of that, even my hubby starting thinking I was a hypochondriac so I have sympathy for anyone who is suffering as bad as I was. The ear whooshing was combined with constant headaches which, touching wood, has 90% gone away in the last month after doing a nutritional cleanse where I have cut out all coffee, gluten and alcohol as well as taking supplements and drinking lots of water. If anyone is looking for another option to try it may be worth giving it a go.


----------



## NatashaKh

*Wooshing sound in right ear*

Hi, for the last month im hearing that wooshing noise most of the time at night time in the right ear. l do not know reason. I been thiking that it because of my high Blood Pressure 140/90 . But i guess this is not the reason. I would say this is kind of bothering but do not drives me crazy. I had a stress my mom been diagnosed for cancer and i stay with her for 3 month durring surgery and treatment. And i guess after all i got some of my own issues. Now i'm waiting to get health insurance and will see doctor for all my General Check ups.. Hope will be.


----------



## Shannon Crossin

I have had this whooshing for a year and a half now. I thought it was caused from the hours upon hours of standing next to my son's crib leaned over trying to help him get back to sleep. Now I wonder if I had a sinus infection of some kind before I started hearing it. It started very low and now it is incredibility loud. Same deal, I can press on my vein and it will stop. 

I've been to an ENT, had a hearing test, and an MRI. Nothing is showing up that there is a problem. I've seen 3 GP's about it before being referred to the ENT, (who I honestly hated). I started wearing ear plugs at night because it keeps me up. 

Strangest thing is - it went away just about 2 weeks ago for a few days. I had bronchitis and was on an antibiotic and oral steroid. It was a MAGICAL few days! I kept stopping to listen to hear if there was even a faint whooshing, but there was nothing!!! It slowly returned after my steroid ran out. I told my GP about this and she of course said, she doesn't want me on an every day steroid. So what now!? I have had a glimmer of hope only to be sent back to this very maddening noise that I have to live with. 

I feel for all of you have are living with this too. There has to be a solution!


----------

